# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  يا أغبياء .. للخيانة اصول

## mohammad qasaimeh

يا أغبياء .. للخيانة اصول 


حضرة عزة ، كم انا خجول امامكِ و انا اقدم لكِ الكلمات فقط ، كم انا خجول امامكِ وانتِ تدفعين عني ضريبة العروبة ، كم انا خجول امامكِ لانني لا أٌقتل الان !!!


سوف يكتب التاريخ ، ان الاعراب وصلت بهم الذلة ان يقتلوا انفسهم ، ان ينشبوا انيابهم في اعناق اطفالهم ، كي يرضى كلب غربي ، سوف يكتب التاريخ ، ان شلالات من الدم العربي قدمها الاعراب للغرب على طبق من خيانه !!


سوف يكتب التاريخ ، أن دفة العروبة قد امسكتها الخونة ، حتى صرنا نختبئ من نور الشمس لاننا نخجل من الكون كله ، فالقادة اليوم يتسابقون للادانه ، وللشجب ، و للاستنكار 


أي إدانه يا أغبياء ، هذه الحبوب المخدرة ما عاد مفعولها يسري بنا ، فدم الاطفال يسيل من كلماتكم ، و صور المجازر تتساقط من عباءاتكم ، و اشلاء الشيوخ تتفجر من عيونكم 


كانوا بالامس يطلقون نصراً كاذبا بالهواء ، ثم يقولون لنا ان القدر ابتلعه ، لكنهم اصبحوا اليوم يتسابقون للركوب على ظهر الدبابه الاسرائيليه ، و يتراكضون لاشعال فتيل صاروخ اسرائيلي ، اصبحوا اليوم الامين العام ، و العميل السري ، للاسلحة الاسرائيلية 


كم انا خجول لانني من هذا الجيل ، من كانوا قبلي يملكون بطاقات مزيفه يقدمونها للتاريخ ، ولكنني املك الخنوع ، و السكوت ، و الذل ، و المهانة ،و قمة العار 


انتم ايها الاغبياء ، يا كل من أوصد اقفال الموت على غزة ، لن اقول لكم دعوني اتكلم ، بل سوف اتكلم رغما عن انوفكم :


غزة هذه ارضي ، و من يقتلون بها أهلي ، انا احمل نفس بريق الدم المراق الان ، و احمل نفس جينات العروبة التي تسبّكم الان ، 


تحركوا يا أغبياء ، لا نريد اجتماعات ، لا نريد ادانات ، لا نريد تصريحات ، لا نريد هذه الكلمه : نحن مع اهلنا في غزة 


يا من تُسمى رئيس مصر ، ما هذا العار ، ان كنت تريد التآمر افعلها بحنكة على الاقل ، اما ان تسن المخارز لكي تفقأ عيني طفل وليد ، ان تقف على معبر رفح بدلا من شرطي المرور كي تتأكد من تمام الاقفال ، ان تمسك المايكروفون لتسيفي لفني كي تتوعد غزة ، هذا يسمى غباء !!


نريد افعال ، أعلم انكم لستم من رجال وامعتصماه ، اعلم انكم من جرذان الذل ، ولكن لا نملك الا انتم ، ولا نملك الا ان نضع الجمر تحت ضمائركم علها تصحوا 


يا من تُسمون فتح و حماس ، الا تخجلون من اطفالكم وانتم تشعلون الحرب على انفسكم ، يا محمود عباس كيف لا تخجل من خادمة منزلك ؟ 


كيف لا تخجلون من الانسانيه – ولا اقول العروبه – التي في عروقكم وانتم تتطاعنون تحت القصف الاسرائيلي ، ايها الاغبياء انتم اول مثال للتاريخ لحاله العار هذه ؟ 


لم نسمع بمثال لصراعكم لا في تاريخ العالم الحديث ولا الجديد ، لا في شعوب الشرق و لا الغرب 


لا يهم الدم المراق الان من يتولى سده الحكم ، لا تهم صرخات ام ثكلى الان من يتولى زمام الامور ، المهم ان تنصروهم ايها الاغبياء 


ايها القادة ، ان كنتم لا تملكون قرار تقليم اظافركم ، ان كنتم لا تملكون قرار لون لباسكم ، ان كنتم تخافوا ان تحركوا ستائر منازلكم 


اعطونا شيء واحد فقط : افتحوا لنا الحدود .. وشكرا لكم .. وسوف يكون لكم ولو قرار واحد مشرف تواجهون به التاريخ 


وأعلم انكم لستم من رجال هذا القرار ايضاً ..!!


يتبع ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
لقد اخرجت حروفك ما في جعبتنا

----------


## Paradise

افخر بكلماتك فهي تعبر عن دواخلنا

----------


## محمد العزام

ابدعت محمد 

الم تسمع قول الشاعر 

معين الدمع لن يبقى معينا    فمن اي المصائب تدمعينا 
زمان هون الاحرار منا      فديتي وحكم الانذال فينا 

عروبتنا تحتاج الى اكثر من اجتماعات طارئة اكثر من كلام عابر من ادانة واستنكار وشجب سئمنا من ذاك وذاك سئمنا منكم ومن مناصب التي لاتفنى سئمنا من وجودكم وانتم تنظرون الى ما يحدث في غزة وفلسطين عامة الى ما يحدث في بغداد العروبة وفي افغانستان 
بالله عليكم كيف تنامون مع زوجاتكم ليلا وشعكوبكم هالكة لامحالة كيف تشربون وتاكلون وانتم تعرفون وواثقون ان شعوبكم ليست بالرضى التام عنكم 
قرار باجتماع طارئ هذه ردت الفعل التي خرجتم بها يالله يا الله وما اقواها من ردت فعل 
لانريد هذا الاجتماع نحن شعوبكم ولا نريد هذا الاجتماع فبدلا من تكاليفه فلترسل وتنقذون ولو شخص واحد في غزة (موقف شرف قبل ان تفنى مناصبكم ولا اتوقع يوما تفنى به  هذه المناصب )

اذا كنا نريد الحرية فللحرية اصول وقواعد اذا كنا نريد الرقي ايضا لها قواعد كل شيء في العالم وله قواعد العنجهية والتكبر لاتفيدنا وانما ترجعنا الف عام للوراء 

يا امة العرب يا امتي في فلسطين والعراق وافغانستان وغيرها لاتبكي لاتبكي وياشعراء الامة لاترثي لان هناك من يقول :

عرفنا الدهر في حاليه     حتى تعودناهما شدا ولينا 
فما رد الرثاء لنا قتيلا    ولا فك الرجاء لنا سجينا 

  تعددت مصائبنا ونحن على نفس الحال 
حالنا كما هو لايتغير بفعل الزمان ولا المكان 
اذا هناك خلل ومشكلة !!!! 
ولكن ننتظر وهذا الخلل يحل نفسه بنفسه تاريخيا لا يجوز لان الخلل يحتاج الى من يصلحه 
ام نرجع الى نفس الشاعر عندما يقول :
سنبحث عن شهيد في قماط   نبايعه امير المؤمنين 
ونحمله على هام الرزايا      لدهر نشتهيه ويشتهينا 

اذا اردنا هذا الحل وننظر فارس من امتي يظهر فلا اعتقد انه الحل الصائب 

ياشعوب الامة الحل بايديكم فلا تنتظروا الحل من غيركم انت اصحاب قضية ولا اقصد الشعب الفلسطيني نفسه ولكن جميع الامة صاحبة قضية فلا فلا فلا تنتظروا من غيركم  يحل لكم مشاكلكم انتم من تستطيعون ان ترفعون انفسكم وتهبطون بها

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

"خبر عاجل : من غرفة العمليات في القاهرة تسيفي لفني تتوعد باجتياح واسع لغزة"

لا أخي القارئ ، لم تخطئ فان القاهرة عاصمة دولة عربية ، ولكن نوع جديد مهجن امريكيا  

لا أعلم بموجب اي قانون انسياني يستطيعون ان يبرروا لنا خيانتهم الان ، بموجب اي قانون كوني يستطيعون ان يقنعوننا اننا لسنا في قعر الذل الان 

27 / 12 / 2008 قالت اسرائيل لغزة كل عام وانتِ بخير ، ولكن المخزي بالرواية ان بطاقات المعايدة كانت عربية الصنع !!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ابدعت محمد 
> 
> الم تسمع قول الشاعر 
> 
> معين الدمع لن يبقى معينا فمن اي المصائب تدمعينا 
> زمان هون الاحرار منا فديتي وحكم الانذال فينا 
> 
> عروبتنا تحتاج الى اكثر من اجتماعات طارئة اكثر من كلام عابر من ادانة واستنكار وشجب سئمنا من ذاك وذاك سئمنا منكم ومن مناصب التي لاتفنى سئمنا من وجودكم وانتم تنظرون الى ما يحدث في غزة وفلسطين عامة الى ما يحدث في بغداد العروبة وفي افغانستان 
> بالله عليكم كيف تنامون مع زوجاتكم ليلا وشعكوبكم هالكة لامحالة كيف تشربون وتاكلون وانتم تعرفون وواثقون ان شعوبكم ليست بالرضى التام عنكم 
> ...


أأكد لك اخي ان للكرامه مذاق جميل جدا جدا ، لم اجربه انا ولا انت منذ ان خلقنا ، ذلك الذاق الذي لا يأتي الا ببارود الرصاص و غبار المجاهدين ،

سوف يجتمعون و يشجبون ثم يعودون .. روايه حفظناها ..

----------


## غسان

_لا اجد ما اقوله محمد .._

_ بوركت يداك .._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الطبع لا يغلب التطبع, وكل الاسس التربويه تشير الى ان ما يتعمله الطفل في صغره يطبقه في كبره وما اعتاد عليه اصبح حياته.

فلا ترموا اللوم على الانذال فهناك من علمهم النذاله في صغرهم وهناك من اطعمهم مر النذاله ليطبقوها في كبرهم وهناك من داس عليهم كي يدوسوا علينا في كبرهم وهناك من هو بلا احساس وضمير علمهم معنى العروبه كما هي في قاموسهم.. العروبه هي الارهاب العروبه هي الذل العروبه هي ان ينحني العربي اجلالا لكالاب الغرب وقادتها, فا هو مبارك عينه من النذاله والمخفي اعظم..

لي عوده..

----------


## saousana

التاريخ يعيد صنع نفسه 
الاحداث نفسها باختلاف الاشخاص 
بقرة ضاحكة كانت او تيس احول 
كلهم في النهاية خونة 
كلنا مسؤولون ... لا نجد الا ان نرفض نشجب نستنكر 
اين افعالنا 
اشلاؤهم ودمائوهم غسلت كل الادران العربية 
البستنا ثوب العار 
افتحو خزائنكم يا عرب و عدوا كم ثوب عار لبستم منذ اوائل العروبة العاربة والمستعربة 
وكلهم خونة ..... لا يملكون قرارهم كم اسلفت محمد سابقا 
حرب ابادة جماعية ومحارق
واشلاء جثث .. 
لا اجد ما يقال 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_أأكد لك اخي ان للكرامه مذاق جميل جدا جدا ، لم اجربه انا ولا انت منذ ان خلقنا ، ذلك الذاق الذي لا يأتي الا ببارود الرصاص و غبار المجاهدين ،

سوف يجتمعون و يشجبون ثم يعودون .. روايه حفظناها ..
_


 ولماذا نستقبلهم في افراحنا وفي مناسباتنا كانهم عمر المختار وكانهم عزالدين القسام وغيرهم وغيرهم 

لا اقوال بان اسيادنا يتحملون كافة المسؤولية انا اقول بانهم يتحملون اغلب المسؤولية ولكن نحن كشعوب نتحمل باقي المسؤولية شبابنا غير مبالون غير مكترثون او بالاحرى مخنثون وانقلبت الاية شبابنا اصبحوا كلاناث والعكس صحيح فكيف لهذه الشباب ان تحمل البارود وتجاهد البارود ليس كالهاتف المتنقل سهل الاستعمال وانما يحتاج الى شباب واع ومثقف ومدرب 
فليفتحوا لنا الحدود ولكن هذا حل اظن انه ليس بالحل الكافي لانريد ان نقدم على خطوة بمجرد اننا غاضبون او كما يسمونها بالعامية فورة الدم بقدم عليها ونحن جاهلون ما وراءها يمكن ان ناثر على عدونا ولكن ما هي النهاية ؟؟؟
الاصلاح الداخلي للشعوب كل في دولته وعندما نتاكد باننا اصبحنا امة قوية قادرة على مواجهة عدونا عندها نهب لنصرة غزة وبغداد وغيرهم 

وانا عندما اقول الاصلاح صحيح انه يحتاج لبضعة وقت ولكن نحن من نحدد هذه الفترة ولكن تحتاج الى مفعول وجهد

----------


## زهره التوليب

عليكم بالدعاء يا شباب..وذلك اضعف الايمان

----------


## محمد العزام

أ ف ب تنقل عن مصادر دبلوماسية عربية الاتفاق على عقد قمة عربية طارئة بالدوحة الجمعة المقبل

فلنعلن الافراح والليلالي الملاح ليوم الجمعة المقبل 
اتفقوا على عقد قمة يوم الجمعة واخيرا مواقف صارمة نحمد الله ونشكره

----------


## Khawaja

كم مللنا الانتقادات
وكم مللنا الشجب والادانات
الا يسع بأحدهم ان يتخذ قرارا ملفتا يحفظه في سجل التاريخ

فوالله ان غزه وفلسطين كامله ليست بحاجه لمساعدات انسانيه ولكسر الحصار وغيرها
فهم رجال ....كلهم رجال ....شبابهم رجال...ونسائهم رجال....واطفالهم رجال
فهم ليسو مثلنا نحن العرب للأكل والشرب والنوم

فلو بدل المساعدات الانسانيه تكون اسلحه ورصاصات
ولكن ....لمن اتحدث ......  فاني اراهم مثقلين وهم يشجبون....فكيف لهم ان يقدمو السلاح ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الرئيس الفسطيني يصرح بأنه قام بأجراء اتصالاته ورئيس الوزراء يدين, هل هذا ما يستطيع فعله قائد دوله لرد العدوان عن دولته؟ 

لكن المعادله واضحه, صرحت وسائل اعلاميه اسرائيليه بأن هذه العمليات كانت بالتنسيق مع حكومات عربيه وغربيه, القاهره اصبحت غرفة عمليات لاسرائيل, عندما يصدر تهديد اسرائيلي من القاهره والكلب مبارك يضع يده بيدها والحكومات العربيه تدين...احكيلكوا ما حد يدين....عزرتوا علينا يا انذال..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لقد نمنا البارحة ، و استيقضنا ، وذهبنا الى والتلفاز لسماع الاخبار كالعاده ، عن اشلاء مقطعة في غزة ، عن طفل يبكي ، عم ام تستغيث ، ثم نطفئ التلفاز 

اعتدنا على ذلك .. بل وامتهننا فعل ذلك ..

اليوم طائرات المساعدة القطرية تقف ممنوعة الدخول على معبر رفح ، اريد ان اعرف بأي ضمير قام المسؤول المصري - بأمر من مبارك طبعاً - بالتوقيع على قرار منع دخول المساعدات 

كيف كان شكل اللاطفال المذبوحين ، و البيوت المهدمة ، في عيونه وهو يوقع على قرار منع دخول المساعدات 

لنفرض ان ابنه الصغير سأله : بابا ليش منعت دخول المساعدات ، كيف له ان يبرر الان 

هذا الغبي مبارك ، كيف له ان يبرر للتاريخ انه ليس خائن من الطراز الرفيع ، ايها الغبي افتح معبر رفح على الاقل - و مع ان معبر رفح لن يغير من المعادلة شيئاً - و لكن على الاقل كي تقول لملايين العرب و لكتب التاريخ انك فعلت 

لا نريد ان نسألك على التواطؤ ، و التآمر ، و احتضان ليفني بالقاهرة ، و تنسيق العملية العسكرية مع اسرائيل .. يا أخي لنفرض انك مسكين .. لكن افتح معبر رفح كي تقول لـ80 مليون مصري انك فعلت 

اريد ان افهم الان كيف يمكن لمسؤول عربي ان يخرج و يقول : نحن مع اخواننا في غزة .. كيف لهم ان يمارسوا هذه الكذبه علينا بعد اليوم 

كيف لهم ان يبرروا للتاريخ انهم ليسوا خونة 

عزة مازات تُقتل ، اطفال ، وشيوخ و امهات ، بلا اسلحة ، يختبؤون من الصواريخ والقنابل و النيران 

بلحظة واحده تشرد عائلة ، بلحظة واحد تفقد ام ابنها ، بلحظة واحدة يصبح طفلا بين الحطام بلا مأوى 

والقادة العرب يريدون ان يجتمعوا الجمعة !!!

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN  
_لا اجد ما اقوله محمد ..

بوركت يداك .._



الله يعطيك العافية  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Sad Story

من قلب الجرح النازف غزة ,ومن قلب الموت لا اريد ان استجدي احدا من القادة العرب العملاء لاني اعلم علم اليقين ان قلوبهم متحجرة ينامون على ريش النعام  كل منهم يبحث عن ثروات وامارة ورضى اسياده في تل ابيب وواشنطن 
هؤلاء العملاء جميعهم حقا  جيل الخيانات  وجيل الدعارة فنحن نموت في اليوم الف مرة ومرة وهم يقولون سنبحث في عقد قمة عربية , ماذا ستفعل لنا القمم وفي ختامها كالعادة يتمخضون كالجبال فيلدون فئرانا .
لست اعتب كثيرا على هؤلاء فلنموت تحت الركام والقصف افضل من ان نموت على ريش الحمام

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> من قلب الجرح النازف غزة ,ومن قلب الموت لا اريد ان استجدي احدا من القادة العرب العملاء لاني اعلم علم اليقين ان قلوبهم متحجرة ينامون على ريش النعام كل منهم يبحث عن ثروات وامارة ورضى اسياده في تل ابيب وواشنطن 
> هؤلاء العملاء جميعهم حقا جيل الخيانات وجيل الدعارة فنحن نموت في اليوم الف مرة ومرة وهم يقولون سنبحث في عقد قمة عربية , ماذا ستفعل لنا القمم وفي ختامها كالعادة يتمخضون كالجبال فيلدون فئرانا .
> لست اعتب كثيرا على هؤلاء فلنموت تحت الركام والقصف افضل من ان نموت على ريش الحمام


نهنئك على السلامة بداية ، و نتقدم اليك بباقة من التبريكات لكل شهيد كُتب اسمه في عليين 

هم كذلك يا اخي جيل الخيانات القومية ، و الدعارة الاخلاقية ، لقد سقطت جميع اقنعتهم / كانوا بالامس يمارسون الخيانة في الخفاء ، اما اليوم فقد وصلت بهم القلوب الميتة و المريضة بان يمارسوا الخيانة على ملأ التاريخ كله 

هم كذلك يا اخي ، لا ترجوا منهم شيئا ، و لا تأملوا منهم خيرا ، لا تسمعوا اقوالهم ، ولا تلتفتوا الى تحركاتهم ، ولا يهمكم اجتماعاتهم و مصافحاتهم ، فانها الفصل الظاهر لنا من مسرحية غرفة اخراجها تل ابيب 

تكبر عليكم صمودكم - اللابد منه - نكبر عليك هذه الانفة التي بدوت بها ، نكبر عليكم ما سيقول عنكم التاريخ ، نكبر عليكم انكم مكتملي العروبة الان ، نكبر عليكم صبر ام ، نكبر عليكم دمعة طفل ، نكبر عليكم صرخة شيخ 

يا احي اعذرونا نحن ، الذين لا نملك لكم الا الدعاء فقط ، لا نملك لكم الا الكلام ، وبالتأكيد لا يتساوى ركب الدماء مركب الكلام 

لكم منا كل مؤازرتنا ، و دعواتنا ، و دموعنا ، واهاتنا ، وصرخاتنا 

لكم منا ان نحشد الكلمات على اذان كل المسؤولين العرب ( لا لشيء لان ضمائرهم ماتت ، انما كي نقض مضجع خيانتهم ) 

لكم منا ان نشهد لكم امام التاريخ ، و ان نكتب لكم علة صفحات التاريخ ، قصة من تأمر عليهم كل العالم ، حتى اصبح سجانهم من نفس لغتهم 

قلوبنا معكم ، و دعاءنا لكم .. وعذرا فلا نملك الا هذا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله عالظالم

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

من هنا اصرخ واقول من  نحن والى متى ستكون نحن !
غزة تصرخ تنزف  غزة تحتضر الى متى سنسمح للطفولة ان تهان هناك ان تقتل ان تسلب ؟!
غزة تصرخ لم يعد الموت الا شعارا لم يعد الجوع الا رمزا لي 
الى متى سنسمح الى متى ستبقى انظارنا تنظر الى الدم كالماء 
غزة تمت خيانتك تمت التخلي عنك تمت التضحية بك ولم يعد احد قطعا يابه لك .
اسف لقد خناكي 
اسف لقد خذلناكي 
اسف فلم نقدم ولن نقدم لك سوى الكلمات 
حتى الدمو ع ربما لن نسطيع وهبك اياها 
غزة سامحينا ... فقلد تركناك لتقاومي وحدك وسنبقى ننظر الك ولن نتحرك .

غزة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

سادتي العرب

بخبرتي وتجربتي البسيطة

أعلم أنكم من هواة التفرج على قتل أهلكم على شاشات التلفاز

وسماع بكائهم وصراخهم

ورؤية أنهار دمائهم تسيل في الطرقات

والرد على ذلك بالصمت المطبق


لذا أدعوكم إلى وليمة صمت كبيرة

تقام على أشلاء ضحايا غزة

المترامية في الطرقات

ولتبقوا صامتين

اصمتوا واصمتوا واصمتوا

فالصمت كما تعلمون أبلغ

وأنتم سادة البلاغة


فلنتفرج جميعا

ولنصمت

----------


## زهرة النرجس

الكلام ليس كل شيء , ولا السلام أيضا ..............
فالعروبة جمعتنا من كل أنحاء العالم , العروبة جمعتنا منذ أن خلقت الإنسانية منذ أن وجد محمد علية السلام على وجة البرية .
محمد الذي نادى بحرية الدم العربي , بحرية الأطفال والشيوخ , الذي نادى لوحدة العرب من الشمال إلى الجنوب ومن الشرق إلى الغرب . محمد علية السلام رسول الله .

أتعرفونة حقا ولكني لا أعتقد أن أحدا منكم أيها العرب يعرفة , لا أعتقد أنكم تطبقون ما قالة أبدا .

فالحرية عندكم بدأت بالإغتصاب , وإحترام الشيوخ والعطف على الأطفال بدأ بلإنتقام ...........
تسكتون على هدر دمائنا وتوقعون إتفاقيات تنادي بالسلام ......... أي سلام تقصدون بحق الله , سلام بوش وأنصارة  , الذي قتل الأطفال وأسال دم جدي وجدكم , وجعل أشلائنا وقود لنار أعدها ليحرقنا بها ويحرقكم ........

أهذا هو السلام بحق الله

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يوم اخر، و ما زال القادة العرب يختبئون خلف المايكروفونات مثل الجرذان، لم نسمع بطرد اي سفير ، لم نسمع بأن السعودية قطعت ضخ النفط للسوق الدولية ، لم نسمع ان دولة عربيه اوقفت علاقاتها الدبلوماسيه مع اسرائيل ، -  - وأعلم انني اشطح بالخيال كثيرا عندما اقول - لم نسمع باي باي دولة عربيه اعلنت الحرب على اسرائيل 

 اسرائيل اعلنت الحدود مع غزة منطقة عسكرية مغلقة ، و مازالت تتوعد و تهدد و تمطر غزة صواريخا وقنابل و هدم ، و تقطيع و تفجير .. وكل القادة العرب يتسابقون لشراء حروف مازالوا منذ عام 1948 يستعملونها 

كنت ولازلت اسأل سؤال عجز الجميع عن اجابته : كل دولة عربيه لها جيش ، و تبذل في تيجهيز هذا الجيش المال و الجهد و الوقت ، و نرى الجنود يتدربون ليل نهار ، و يمارسون انواع الفنون و القتال 

و لكني اقول لكم الان : جيوشنا هذه عبء علينا ، لاننا نقدم لها و لا تقدم لنا ، فما فائدتها اذا لم نستعملها الان ، ما فائدة الجيش اذا لم نستخدمه لحماية انفسنا ، لصون عرضنا ، لحفظ كرامتنا 

اذا لم نستعمله الان فمتى سوف نستعلمه ، اذا لم يقاتل هذا الجيش في وجة اسرائيل فضد من نحن نحتفظ به 

أليست اسرائيل هي عدونا ، أليست الجيوش هي الوسيله العسكريه لرد الحرب >> اذا فلماذا لا نعلن الحرب الان 

ولكن اسئلتي هذه تسخر مني ، و تهزأ بي ، لانها اصبحت باطلة المفعول ، و منتهية الصلاحية ،

لان كرامتنا اليوم بين يدي العار ، و مشاعل عزتنا ، أطفأها ولاة الذل 

هذه الجيوش ليست الا بديغارد شخصيه لهذا وذاك ، هذه الجيوش ليست لنا ، فها نحن نُقتل ولا نراها

----------


## عُبادة

> يوم اخر، و ما زال القادة العرب يختبئون خلف المايكروفونات مثل الجرذان، لم نسمع بطرد اي سفير ، لم نسمع بأن السعودية قطعت ضخ النفط للسوق الدولية ، لم نسمع ان دولة عربيه اوقفت علاقاتها الدبلوماسيه مع اسرائيل ، -  - وأعلم انني اشطح بالخيال كثيرا عندما اقول - لم نسمع باي باي دولة عربيه اعلنت الحرب على اسرائيل 
> 
>  اسرائيل اعلنت الحدود مع غزة منطقة عسكرية مغلقة ، و مازالت تتوعد و تهدد و تمطر غزة صواريخا وقنابل و هدم ، و تقطيع و تفجير .. وكل القادة العرب يتسابقون لشراء حروف مازالوا منذ عام 1948 يستعملونها 
> 
> كنت ولازلت اسأل سؤال عجز الجميع عن اجابته : كل دولة عربيه لها جيش ، و تبذل في تيجهيز هذا الجيش المال و الجهد و الوقت ، و نرى الجنود يتدربون ليل نهار ، و يمارسون انواع الفنون و القتال 
> 
> و لكني اقول لكم الان : جيوشنا هذه عبء علينا ، لاننا نقدم لها و لا تقدم لنا ، فما فائدتها اذا لم نستعملها الان ، ما فائدة الجيش اذا لم نستخدمه لحماية انفسنا ، لصون عرضنا ، لحفظ كرامتنا 
> 
> اذا لم نستعمله الان فمتى سوف نستعلمه ، اذا لم يقاتل هذا الجيش في وجة اسرائيل فضد من نحن نحتفظ به 
> ...


جيوشنا لنا جيوشنا تقاتلنا عندما نغضب او نحاول الغضب
جيوشنا حماية لهم منا ومن غضبنا ليس حماية لنا 

هل نعتقد ان اي دولة عربية ممكن ان تتجرأ ان تطرد سفير اسرائيل 
لا ورب غزة لو اجتمعت امة الاسلام والعرب لما تجرأوا ان يطردوا سفيرا واحد من 52 سفير اسرائيلي في دول الاسلام

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

سلمت يداك
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اليوم ، تؤكد الحكومة المصرية انها تفتقد تماماً الى الحنكة السياسية ، فبعد اربعة ايام من غليان الشارع العربي ، وحنقه الشديد ضد الموقف المصري المتخاذل ، يأتي مبارك ليؤكد اليوم انه لن يفتح معبر رفح أبدا ، الا بوجود حليفة الاستراتيجي عباس ، فما اعجبني الا رأي سمعته حيث قال : كأن هذه الحكومات اصبحت مثل رجال الاعمال ، فهنالك مصالح مشتركة ، وهذا لا يريد ان يعقد الصفقة الا مع حليفة ذاك ثم تأتي مصر لتخرج مهرجاً على الشعب المصري ، صاحب أكبر عدد من الافلام الخليعة ، عادل امام ، وهذه اول مرة تحدث في تاريخ الشعوب ان يتحدث المهرجون في احوال الشعوب ، فربما تأمل مصر ان تستفيد من شعبية هذا الممثل كي تهدئ حاله الغليان الشعبي واسرائيل تمعن في قتلها و تحطيمها و تدميرها ، و ما همها تحركات شفاة المسؤولين العرب ، فها هي اليوم تمنع قارب الكرامة من الوصول الى شواطئ غزة ، هذا القارب الذي يحمل نشطاء سلام دوليين ، وما سمعنا ان المسؤول المفلاني ، اعلن موقفاً معارضاً لتيار الاعتدال ( التخاذل ) العربي ، و خرج بهذا القارب غزة ما زالت تحترق تحت النار ، وقد بغلت منزلاً يؤهلها لا محالة ، ان تكون وصمة عار على جيل القادة هذا ، فهي الان بمثابة وثيقة سوف يحتفظ بها التاريخ كي يفضح هذا السكوت و الخنوع و الذل

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لا ادري من أي منطلق جاء عباس يكلمنا البارحة .. هل يظنون اننا اغبياء لهذه الدرجة .. هل يظنون ان خطاباتهم هذه توجة لاطفال صغار 

قال عباس : من السقوط الاخلاقي ان نتهم مصر وان نطابلها مفتح معبر رفح .. وانا اقول يا سيد عباس يا من مفترض ان تكون المسؤول عن اهل غزة : أمن الرفعة الاخلاقية ان نحرق الاطفال في غزة ، امن الرفعة الاخلاقية ان ترتمي باحضان الصهاينة و تمارس ما تسموته مفاوضات السلام و ابناء غزة يُذبحون و يُقتلون

ثم تقول يا اهلنا في غزة نحن معكم ، انت كاذب ، فالاحرى ان تقول يا حلفاءنا الاسرائيليين نحن معكم

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عباس ؟!!
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

سأكتب اليوم بالنار 
بلغة العار 
لمن باعوا اصابع اطفالهم 
كي يشتروا الدولار 

***
يا قادة الذل 
و ولاة الاستعمار
غزة اليوم تبصقكم من التاريخ 
تكتب على اسماءكم : جيلُ العار 
اغربوا عن زماننا بسرعة 
فلا هذا ولا ذاك مُختار 
وان كنتم كما تدعون 
فهيا أعيدوا لنا الازهار 
ارموا قشة بوجة الدمار 
حاولوا ان تستعملوا لسان الضاد 
ان لا تكونوا كلعبة نرد واحجار 

***

يا اغبياء يا صغار 
عار كهذا قد يخنقكم 
قد تنفجر خلاياكم لصوت الثوار 
حتى بقايا حطام على ظفر طفلة 
سيهطل على رؤوسكم مع الامطار 
يا من تلبسون قناع القومية 
كيف لن نصلبكم - انتقاماً للاطفال 
كالادوات الفاسدة على الاشجار

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ها هم العرب اجتمعوا ولكن حتى هنا دخلت الفرقه بينهم فاي من القمتين سوف يتم عقدها واي من القمتين سوف تفرض سيطرتها تبا لكم تبا للقممكم ولاحاديثكم التي ان قيلت لن  تسمن ولن تغني من جوع ,.

----------


## ريمي

مافي عني كلام اقوله 
شكرا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ها قد اقتربنا من شهر كامل ، وغزة ما زالت تُذبح كل يوم  
اذكر حين بدأت هذه العملية العسكرية ، وقد كانت ببدايتها يوم الاثنين حين قيل ان العرب سوف يجتمعون في الجمعة المقبلة ، فقلنا جميعاً حينها ، وماذا سيكون من هذا اليوم ليوم الجمعة ، انتركها تحت النار اسبوع كامل ، ثم نضحك من انفسنا ونقول ، ليست المرة الاولى التي تعتدي بها اسرائيل على العرب ، وليست المرة الاولى التي يجتمع بها العرب  
لقد شعرنا وقتها بالغزي و العار ، وذهبت بنا التحاليل ان العرب المتواطئون مع اسرائيل سوف يتركون غزة تحت النار اسبوع كامل ، تضرب به اسرائيل و تقصف و تدمر ، ثم تأتي القمة العربية يوم الجمعة بمثابة المنقذ  
كان تحليلنا هذا ، حسب علمنا بمنسوب الخيانة في دمائهم ، ولكن على يبدو اننا كلنا جاهلون  
فما يحدث الان ينطبق عليه مقولة " شر البلية يضحك " ، فان العرب الان بعد مرور شهر وغزة تحت النار ، يتشاجرون فيما بينهم على مكان القمة ، وقد كان احرى بهم من المنطلق الحيواني - لا الانساني - للكرامة ، ان يخترعوا شيئا يرجع عليهم ماء وجوههم ، كان من المفترض ان يخترعوا حدثاً يضرب التاريخ ، مثلما ضربته خيانتهم  
ولكنهم جاءو لنا ، بقصة جديدة من التقهقر و الذل و العار ، نحن كلنا يقين وفي كل قمة انكم لن تعلنو بحسب اتفاقية الدفاع العربي المشترك اقامة الحرب على اسرائيل ، ولكن استغرب عليكم هذا التنكر الكامل للتاريخ ، وانكم لا تفعلون اي شيء يحميكم من سياطه اللاذعة  
ولحركة حماس ، التي اثبتت انها الفريق العربي المقاوم الوحيد في جيل العرب السياسي هذا ، اقول : على اكتافكم اليوم تقع القضية الفلسطينية ، بل و القضية العربية ، اصمدوا ما شاء الله لكم ذلك ، فان انحنت بنادقكم لا سمح الله ، لن تجد فلسطين الا عباس و مبارك بانتظارها ، انتم اليوم حاملي شعلة الامة ، مجاهدو الكفاية - ان صح التعبير - عن الامة جمعاء  
كان الله معكم و ثبت خطاكم ، وصوب رمياتكم ، و قوّم ضرباتكم ،و حصّن صفوفكم ، 
وللأطفال اقول : اصبروا اهل غزة ، فعدل الله يحتم ان لن تنتهي الرواية ، الا بالخزي للخونة ، و النصر و العزة لكم  
فالخونة سوف يبصقهم التاريخ  
ولهم الخزي و العار ، ذل مقامهم الاخير .. ولكم النصر و العزة و الشهادة  
وليهنأ كل الفريقين بفوزه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لبيان الختامي للقمة المنتظرة 



اصحاب السمو

والمعالي والجلالة

والفخامة

حكامنا النشاما

اسمحولي بكل تواضع

وبلياقة وببتسامة

اريحكم وأقرأ عنكم

بيان القمة الي ياما

سمعنا منه والي عمره

ما قدر يرعب حمامة

بس ما شاءالله عليكم

كل قمه بتنقص عمّه

او عقال او شبرية

وكل قمة بنتابعها

عشاشات الفضائية

بتبدء بكلمة مملة

من الدولة المستضيفة

فيها عرض لكل علّة

من عللنا المخيفة

كل شوية عشاشتنا

نشاهد خلقة ظريفة

واحد مش طايق لي جنبه

وواحد حاسس بذنبه

وواحد ناتع كشرة زي

الي زوجته الحين ماتت

وواحد حاطط بقلبه

من القمة الي فاتت

وبعد كلمة لافتتاح

تبدء القمة المهيبة

المشاكل هي نفسه

نفس القصة العصيبة

وكل عام بتنقص دولة

وكل قمة تزيد مصيبة

قمة وحدة الي نجحت

وكانت قرارته عجيبة

يوم اليّ استعنتم

بالقوات الغريبة

فعلا ما شاءالله عليكم

بينرفع فيكو الجبين

شكلكم بالقاعة يفرح

يفرج القلب الحزين

يا عيوني لا تنامي

بكره البيان الختامي

رح يحرر فلسطين

والعراق لناسو راجع

وبكره النصر المبين

يا عيوني لا تنامي

بكره البيان الختامي

بكره حتعود الكرامة

بقرارات النشامة


يا عيوني لا تنامي

بكرة البيان الختامي


ايها الشعب العربي الي ناطر البيان الختامي لقمة العام الي فات

بعد مشاورات ونقاشات ومسبات

وخود وهات وبعد ما راحت هيبتنا وصرنا فرجي عالشاشات

قررني ما يلي: رابعا: العمل على تفعيل المبادرة العربية للسلام الي ما حد سائل فيها

خامس وسادسا وال الله قدرنا عليه بتلاقوه بارشيف القمة الي فاتت

والى لقاء في القمة القادمة بس قولو انشاءالله ما تكون بتل ابيب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وفعلا تمت القمة وفهلا سمعنا الاقتراحات التي اضحكتني تارة واستغربت لها تاره اخرى يا فضيحتنا شاطرين بالحكي  :Bl (14):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اليوم حدثت تحولات جذريه للموقف المصري, مبارك في كلمته يطالب اسرائيل بوقف اطلاق النار و يفتح معبر رفح امام الحالات الانسانيه و وزير الخارجيه المصري يصرح بأن اسرائيل شربت من خمر العنف وادان عملها بأستنكار فضيع و دعوه لقمه عربيه غربيه في شرم الشيخ بحضور شخصيات رفيعه. 
بالمقابل, يصدر اولمرت قرار بوقف اطلاق النار احادي الطرف و مشيرا الى رد اي ضربه من قبل حماس في حال هاجمت حماس جنوب اسرائيل. نقف نحن حائرين امام هذا التحول الهائل وامام وقف اطلاق النار من الجانب الاسرائيلي, لنقف هنا قليلا وندرس ابعاد وترابط القرارين وهذه التصريحات المتوافقه,

نحن امام خيارين في معرفة سر هذا التحول, 
الاول: بأن مصر الحليف للولايات المتحده الامريكيه واسرائيل قد خسرت دور الوسيط في حل نزاعات الشرق الاوسط, اصدرت مصر المبادره المصريه وكانت ثمتل فعلا اول مبادره لقضية غزه ولم تشهد ذلك التطبيق ومن هنا شعرت مصر بأن دورها كحليف هو دور نذل و دور الخيانه العلني و اكتشفت بأنها ورقه بيد اميركا و اسرائيل تم استعمالها لحراسة معبر رفح و تكون السياسه العربيه المهيمنه على السياسات الاخرى ممثله بالدور الوسيط المعتدل, هنا فقد انتهت صلاحية تلك الورقه و كأي شئ تنتهي صلاحيته بعد استهلاكه يتم رميه في سلة المهملات وهذا ما حدث مع مصر كورقه بيد اميركا و اسرائيل وتهميش دورها. 
اما الخيار الثاني والاقوى بوجهة نظري: 
هو ان الحكومه المصريه جزء من اللعبه على قطاع غزه و مشارك في خط الهجوم بالتوزاي مع الهجوم الاسرائيلي لكن بشكله الدبلوماسي السياسي ,
وقف اطلاق النار بالتزمان مع كلمة مبارك يكشف لنا اللعبه و الروايه التي حدثت بزيارة ليفني القاهره قبل الهجوم على القطاع فالذي حدث :
تم الاتفاق بين اميركا و اسرائيل و الحكومه المصريه اولا على هذا الهجوم وبجدول زمني محدد يوضح الخطوات المتتاليه ثانيا اغلاق معبر رفح من قبل الحكومه المصريه ثالثا تزامن طلب مبارك لاسرائيل بوقف اطلاق النار صدور قرار من حكومة العدو بوقف اطلاق النار احادي الجانب معلله بأن اهدافها تحققت, فهذا هو اتفاق بعينه على انه حين تنحصر اسرائيل في القطاع وتصمد المقاومه يتدخل مبارك بقوله اوقفوا اطلاق النار (هنا ليظهر موقفه البطولي الشهم ودوره القوي في المنطقه) يزامن ذلك وقف اطلاق النار(هنا لانها فعلا اهلكت في الحرب ولكن معلله ذلك بأنها حققت الاهداف المزعومه وذلك لتبرير وقف اطلاق النار).

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اليوم حدثت تحولات جذريه للموقف المصري, مبارك في كلمته يطالب اسرائيل بوقف اطلاق النار و يفتح معبر رفح امام الحالات الانسانيه و وزير الخارجيه المصري يصرح بأن اسرائيل شربت من خمر العنف وادان عملها بأستنكار فضيع و دعوه لقمه عربيه غربيه في شرم الشيخ بحضور شخصيات رفيعه.
> 
> 
> بالمقابل, يصدر اولمرت قرار بوقف اطلاق النار احادي الطرف و مشيرا الى رد اي ضربه من قبل حماس في حال هاجمت حماس جنوب اسرائيل.نقف نحن حائرين امام هذا التحول الهائل وامام وقف اطلاق النار من الجانب الاسرائيلي, لنقف هنا قليلا وندرس ابعاد وترابط القرارين وهذه التصريحات المتوافقه,
> 
> 
> نحن امام خيارين في معرفة سر هذا التحول,
> 
> 
> ...


انه الخيار الثاني بلا شك .. فمن هو مبارك حتى " يقول لهم "

----------


## saousana

> اليوم حدثت تحولات جذريه للموقف المصري, مبارك في كلمته يطالب اسرائيل بوقف اطلاق النار و يفتح معبر رفح امام الحالات الانسانيه و وزير الخارجيه المصري يصرح بأن اسرائيل شربت من خمر العنف وادان عملها بأستنكار فضيع و دعوه لقمه عربيه غربيه في شرم الشيخ بحضور شخصيات رفيعه. 
> بالمقابل, يصدر اولمرت قرار بوقف اطلاق النار احادي الطرف و مشيرا الى رد اي ضربه من قبل حماس في حال هاجمت حماس جنوب اسرائيل. نقف نحن حائرين امام هذا التحول الهائل وامام وقف اطلاق النار من الجانب الاسرائيلي, لنقف هنا قليلا وندرس ابعاد وترابط القرارين وهذه التصريحات المتوافقه,
> 
> نحن امام خيارين في معرفة سر هذا التحول, 
> الاول: بأن مصر الحليف للولايات المتحده الامريكيه واسرائيل قد خسرت دور الوسيط في حل نزاعات الشرق الاوسط, اصدرت مصر المبادره المصريه وكانت ثمتل فعلا اول مبادره لقضية غزه ولم تشهد ذلك التطبيق ومن هنا شعرت مصر بأن دورها كحليف هو دور نذل و دور الخيانه العلني و اكتشفت بأنها ورقه بيد اميركا و اسرائيل تم استعمالها لحراسة معبر رفح و تكون السياسه العربيه المهيمنه على السياسات الاخرى ممثله بالدور الوسيط المعتدل, هنا فقد انتهت صلاحية تلك الورقه و كأي شئ تنتهي صلاحيته بعد استهلاكه يتم رميه في سلة المهملات وهذا ما حدث مع مصر كورقه بيد اميركا و اسرائيل وتهميش دورها. 
> اما الخيار الثاني والاقوى بوجهة نظري: 
> هو ان الحكومه المصريه جزء من اللعبه على قطاع غزه و مشارك في خط الهجوم بالتوزاي مع الهجوم الاسرائيلي لكن بشكله الدبلوماسي السياسي ,
> وقف اطلاق النار بالتزمان مع كلمة مبارك يكشف لنا اللعبه و الروايه التي حدثت بزيارة ليفني القاهره قبل الهجوم على القطاع فالذي حدث :
> تم الاتفاق بين اميركا و اسرائيل و الحكومه المصريه اولا على هذا الهجوم وبجدول زمني محدد يوضح الخطوات المتتاليه ثانيا اغلاق معبر رفح من قبل الحكومه المصريه ثالثا تزامن طلب مبارك لاسرائيل بوقف اطلاق النار صدور قرار من حكومة العدو بوقف اطلاق النار احادي الجانب معلله بأن اهدافها تحققت, فهذا هو اتفاق بعينه على انه حين تنحصر اسرائيل في القطاع وتصمد المقاومه يتدخل مبارك بقوله اوقفوا اطلاق النار (هنا ليظهر موقفه البطولي الشهم ودوره القوي في المنطقه) يزامن ذلك وقف اطلاق النار(هنا لانها فعلا اهلكت في الحرب ولكن معلله ذلك بأنها حققت الاهداف المزعومه وذلك لتبرير وقف اطلاق النار).


هو قطعا الخيار الثاني 
لم يقتنع احد باي حال من الاحوال بخطاب اولمرت المثير للشفقة وهو يؤكد ان اسرائيل حققت جميع اهدافها من العملية العسكرية على غزة 
لان صواريخ المقاومة الى هذه اللحظة مستمرة بالانطلاق 
لم تستطع اسرائيل بكل عددها او عدتها ان تكسر صمود شعبنا في غزة حتى بعد الحصار المصري الاسرائيلي والدعم الامريكي المتواصل 
مبارك لن يستطيع ان يزيل كلمة الخيانة ووصمة العار التي لحقت به من بعد هذه الحرب 
نحن لسنا اغبياء ومعطيات المسألة واضحة جدا امامنا مع العلم اننا لسنا محليين سياسين ولا نفهم في السياسية الكثير 
الا انا الحقائق واضحة 
وتزامن فتح المعبر مع وقف النار الاسرائيلي هو حتما امر متفق عليه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الظاهر ان اسرائيل مقيده عسكريا و سياسيا في قطاع غزه, عندما انحصرت عسكريا لجأت لقرار وقف اطلاق النار من جانبها زاعمه بأنها حققت اهدافها, هنا ارادت اسرائيل وضع حركة المقاومة الفلسطينية(حماس) في موقف محرج امام العالم حيث صرحت المقاومه بأنهم مستمرون بأطلاق صوارخيهم الى حين خروج اخر جندي من القطاع, ما نلاحظه هو ان اسرائيل تريد ان تقول (نحن اوقفنا اطلاق النار ولكنهم لم يوقفوا) لكن حماس وقادتها يتصفون بالحنكه السياسيه , فحاصروهم سياسيا باصدارهم وقف اطلاق النار واعطاء العدو اسبوع لسحب قواته من القطاع, الظاهر ان المقاومه حاصرتها سياسيا و عسكريا رغم الفرق والبعد الهائل الذي لا تخضع له قوانين المقارنه.

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

واخيرا بدأت قوات العدو بالانسحاب قبل بدء عهد اوباما, و يزور القطاع الامين العام للام المتحده ليرى بأم عينيه الدمار الهائل الذي اصاب القطاع على مر 3 اسابيع من القصف الاسرائيلي.

يوازي هذه الاحداث خلاف عربي على كيفية اعادة اعمار القطاع وكيفيه توزيع التبرعات , جميع التطورات في المنطقه اساسها خلاف عربي, كل شي خلاف عربي , ونسمع بصلحه بين القاده ومحاولة قمة الكويت تهميش قرارات قمة الدوحه والخ .. من الانقسام ..

من الطبيعي و المفترض وحسب القانون الفلسطيني ان تحكم البلاد المقاومه الفلسطينيه وذلك في حال غياب رئيسا للسلطة, المقاومه في شكلها الحالي هي حماس وليست فتح ,فتح تعاني من اتقسامات داخليه منهم من يدعي بالاحرار ومنهم من يدعي بفتح والخ.. من الخلافات,, ولذلك حماس هي الموكله الان الى حين اجراء انتخابات تحدد رئيسا بعد محمود عباس.

اما الاموال والتبرعات, فمن الطبيعي ان تديرها حركة المقاومه الاسلاميه كونها الشرعيه الان بعد  محمود عباس وفقا للقانون.

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

غزه ما بعد الحرب هي جمله باتت على لسان المحللين وغيرهم , غزه ما بعد الحرب بدمارها الشامل غزه ما بعده الحرب بتشرد اهلها غزه ما بعد الحرب شعب ينتظر المساعدات, شعب ينتظر اعادة الاعمار , الان هناك نقطه جوهريه في تحديد الية من يستلم التبرعات, ومن يعيد الاعمار ومن ومن ومن ومن....

في حال تسلمت حماس التبرعات فان الدول في هذا الحال قد اعترفت بحماس كشرعيه الان بدل السلطه وانها من يدير ومن يقرر ومن يؤسس ويشكل, وهذا اعتراف دولي خطير فيما لو تم فعلا الاعتراف مضمونا والواضح انهم مجبرون مكرهون على التعامل معها كونهم الوحيدون من يتكلم ومن يشكل حائط الصد لهم .

من ناحيه اخرى, يقف الشارع العربي مذهول, ويسأل ويحلل "من الذي انتصر؟ "  سؤال بات حديث الشارع العربي وقضيته, يا ترى جيش بقوة الجيش الاسرائيلي جهز ما لديه وخطط لتنفيذ الهجوم مرات ومرات و وزع هجومه برا وجوا وبحرا وشن غارات بالخيال وشارك بالحرب اكبر جنارلات الجيش وقادته شخصيا كل حسب مهامه وكثف الهجوم واستخدم القنابل الفسفوريه المحرمه دوليا وغيرها "المخفي اعظم" واتبع سياسة بحيث يقلل بل ينهي على اختطاف الجنود من صفوفه بدعمه التكنولوجيا لمتابعة اثرهم او قصف الخاطف والمخطوف " لاحظو حتى الاسير الاسرائيلي يقصفوه" جميع هذه التجهيزات والتكتيكات والمناورات العسكريه لمواجهة شئ موجود في بقعه اسمها غزه هذا الشئ يطلق عليه حماس, هذه حماس لديها اسلحه بدائيه وصورايخ محلية الصنع وبأختصار شديد ليست من يعد القوه العظمى في العالم او حتى القوه الرابعه في العالم.. حزب و كتائب وحرب شوارع وعصابات هذه هي سياسة حماس وهذا ما يرهق جيش اسرائيل, فمن الطبيعي ان يرهق اي جيش اما هذه العصابات كونها لا تمتلك تلك الخطه الواضحه في هجومها ولا موقعها الثابت ولا اسلحه محدده , كل هذا يقابل بالاخر انسحاب الجيش الاسرائيلي من القطاع وتقفون انتم يا عرب حائرون من انتصر!!!!؟؟

في الواقع , اصبحت نفسيتنا ترفض كلمة الانتصار هذه الانفس التي ولدت و نشأت و ماتت على الهزيمه هذه الانفس التي لا يوجد بقاموسها معنا للانتصار هذا هو الحال, تعودنا على الهزيمه واصبح الانتصار شئ ليس لنا وشئ نفر منه هاربين الى الهزيمه.

لا الوم تلك الانفس التي تصل درجه حموضتها الي قمتها, فأنها تأكل من الهزيمه خبزها وتنام على هزيمتها وتسكن وتعيش على هزيمتها ورواتبها من هزيمتها بالمختصر فأن باب رزقها من هزيمتها فلماذا نلومها؟!!..

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

لكل شئ ايجابيات وسلبيات  ولا يمكن وجود الايجابيات بمعزل عن السلبيات,  نسمع كثير مقولة "مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد" فأن الايجابيات تعكس الفوائد لقوم ما و السلبيات تعكس المصائب لقوم اخر وهكذا تمضي الحياه هذا من ناحيه فلسفيه ونظره تأمليه في واقع الحياه, وهذه النظره التأمليه لا يمكن فصلها و حصرها بناحيه معينه .

اما سياسيا والحروب وما تحمله من مصائب وفوائد وسلبيات وايجابيات, فأن الحرب الاخيره على قطاع غزه تحمل في قنابلها الفوائد كما تحمل المصائب,  المصائب واضحه دون غموض وان كان الخلاف قائم لكن من المتفق عليه بأن المصائب واضحه والخسائر فادحه للشعب في غزه.

لكن الفوائد ليست  محل تفكيرنا ولا حتى اهتمامنا ونشك بوجودها من الاصل, لكن  دعوني اتسعرض بعض الفوائد لتلك الحرب,  اولا: اتضحت لدنيا فكره تامه بأن اسرائيل القوه العظمى في المنطقه باتت عاجزها في مواجهتها لاحزاب المعارضه امثال حزب الله وحماس كما زعزعت ثقة اسرائيل بنفسها, فأنه على مر التاريخ وهي تشكل رعب في المنطقه وتحمل ثقتها داخلها بدون ادنى شك واليوم نسمع بالهزائم داخل صفوفهم .
ثانيا وهو الاهم:   تشكلت لدنيا فكره تامه و واضحه وصريحه عن المواقف العربيه, فلا داعي لقراءة كتب التاريخ لمعرفة مواقف الشهامة والبطوله , ولا داعي ان يروي لنا اسلافنا عن هذا التاريخ لانه وبكل بساطه التاريخ يعيد نفسه و المواقف العربيه اصبحت واضحه كالشمس, و القمم العربيه اثبتت من خلال بعض الزوايا انها تصفية خلافات عربيه ونزاعات عرقيه طائفيه .
ثالثا:  نلاحظ الوعي في صفوف الشعوب العربيه و صراحتهم ضد انظمتهم رغم القمع الذي حدث في بعض الدول دون ذكر للاسماء فأن الشعب العربي في تطور فكري ملحوظ عما سبق وهذا ما يشكل هاجس الخوف والرعب عند قادة الكيان الاسرائيلي, ينقص هذه المواقف الانتقال الى مرحلة التطبيق العملي, لكن اول الغيث قطره.

نترقب الان السياسيه العالميه الجديده بكل حراره ولهفه املين تغيرها لصالحنا, يجب ان لا نتأمل خيرا كثيرا من السياسه الجديده فهمي اولا واخيرا موجهه ومسيره من قبل اسرائيل.

----------


## آلجوري

أحسنت ... وخصوصا ( فزعات ) العرب الجماعية ... لم نشهد لها مثيلا من قبل  :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
> _أحسنت ... وخصوصا ( فزعات ) العرب الجماعية ... لم نشهد لها مثيلا من قبل_


اسعدني مرورك :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_اسعدني مرورك_


  :SnipeR (83): 
لو بعرف مروري بيسعدك كان زمان مريت  :Db465236ff: 
قصدي انا دائما بقرأ بس ما برد ... مقالات جميلة وموضوعية وتحليل منطقي في محله ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
اسعدني مرورك







لو بعرف مروري بيسعدك كان زمان مريت 
قصدي انا دائما بقرأ بس ما برد ... مقالات جميلة وموضوعية وتحليل منطقي في محله ... 


_


 :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (51):  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (51):  مره ثانيه بكرر شكرا للتعليق

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

غزة هذه البلد المنكوبة بأهلها في الوقت الحالي أصبحت لعبة بيد من يدفع أكثر هي حكايات غزة التي بقت لتروي لنا بالدم ماحصل فيها من موت ودمار ...هذه الحقيقة الذي نحلم أن ننساه ومهما حصل يبقى طعم البرتقال المر عالقاً بالحق ولا يزال لأننا يبدو إعتدنا على الموت وهانت كل المبادىء أمامنا وإنهارت كما انهارت أسوار غزة ...
اليوم وبعد الحصار وكما خطط لهذه الحرب اللعينة كان الدمار وأكل أهل غزة وانتهى الأمر بموت وحرق وانهيار البنية التحتية تدمرت وانتهت غزة ولم يبقى باقي ...
العرب لم يكونوا حاضرين يبدو أنهم كانوا غائبين يومها أو مشغولين بشيء أهم من كل هذا والحصاد كان غزة انتهت ...
اليوم من يقبض الثمن لا ندري مع أنها ياصديقي واضحة والشمس لا تختبىء وراء غربال ...
المعادلة سهلة
غزة×××جمعية تعاونية ××× حصالة خيرية ×××حماس×××الخائن عباس×××(بقايا شتات العرب)

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بعيدا عن غزه, يدور عراك سياسي بين حزب الله والقياده المصريه , تتهم مصر "حزب الله" بانتهاك امن مصر وقوميتها وتقاوم هذا الانتهاك المزعوم بسياسه شرسه للغايه, نرى مصر تتدعي بأن حزب الله لديه خلايا داخل  مصر وبأن هذا يعد انتهاكا لسيادة و امن مصر,  تدافع عن شاطئ البحر الابيض المتوسط  معربه عن تسلل ووجود خلايا منظمه داخل الدوله المصريه, ما نراه هو اهتمام مصر بسيادتها وامنها !! فالبطبع امن مصر وسيادتها خط احمر كما هو خط اخضر على حد سواء.. ضوء احمر لكم يا عرب , ضوء اخصر للموساد الاسرائيلي,,, هذا ما يجعله احمر ياعرب... فأن اعطاءكم الضوء الاخضر في مصر يعد انتهاك للكيان الاسرائيلي..اعطاء العرب الضوء الاخضر يعد خيانه مصريه تجاه اسرائيل.. وبعد الاملاءات الاسرائيليه على مصر .. اعربت مصر ان وجود حزب الله في مصر يعد تنظيما ايرانيا بحتاً !! وبأن ايران تتنتهك امن وسيادة مصر باستخدامها حزب الله كوسيله لدخول مصر..وكان ايران عاجزه تماما عن دخول مصر!!! اي سخافه تتكلم بها يا ابو الغيط؟؟!!

----------


## فارس الأحلام

سلمت يداك

----------


## ملكة الليل

> التاريخ يعيد صنع نفسه 
> الاحداث نفسها باختلاف الاشخاص 
> بقرة ضاحكة كانت او تيس احول 
> كلهم في النهاية خونة 
> كلنا مسؤولون ... لا نجد الا ان نرفض نشجب نستنكر 
> اين افعالنا 
> اشلاؤهم ودمائوهم غسلت كل الادران العربية 
> البستنا ثوب العار 
> افتحو خزائنكم يا عرب و عدوا كم ثوب عار لبستم منذ اوائل العروبة العاربة والمستعربة 
> ...



 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

جزأك الله كل خير على الموضوع القيم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
[align=center] 
ما قبل حسني مبارك ، و ما بعد حسني مبارك 
[/align]

لا شك أن هذا الرجل أحدث نقلة نوعية في تاريخ خيانات الانظمة لقضايا أمتها ، في السابق كان لا بد من قائد حذق يعمل على إرضاء جميع الأطراف في آن واحد ، بما في ذلك أبناء القضية و إخوانهم من الشعوب الاخرى و اسرائيل و من حولها الجمهرة الأمريكية الدولية 

ولكن بمثل خيانة هذا الرجل لا عينٌ رأت ولا أذن سمعت ، فبعد عام من العدوان على غزة يحتفل النظام المصري بهذه الذكرة على طريقته الخاصة ، ببناء جدار فولاذي يضمن منع أي جائع فلسطيني من البحث عن كسرة خبز أو شربة ماء داخل الاراضي المصرية " الشقيقة " 

بل و يخرج أزهرنا الشريف بفتواه التي تحلل شرعاً هذا الجدار ، ولا أعلم هل يظنوننا أطفال حتى نقتنع حقاً أن هذا الجدار مبارك من عند الله ؟ 
انها كارثة عظيمة اذا كانوا بالفعل يظنون أن محاولتهم هذه قد تخمد ثورة الغضب في نفس الشعب 
كذب علينا جمال عبد الناصر في حرب حزيران و عمل على اشعال حرب كاملة كي تخمد نار العروبة في داخلنا ، فاحتُلت سيناء و الضفة الغربية و هضبة الجولان و حققت اسرائيل ما تريد ، و لكن العرب كانوا ما يزالون يهتفون لعبد الناصر ، و ما زالوا للان 
أما حسني مبارك ، ففتوى من الأزهر الشريف تتكفل عنده بالعرب و غضبهم !!  

هل اتفاقية سايكس بيكو التي وضعت الحدود بين العرب هي الاساس التي تستند إليه هذه الفتوى باعتبار أن دخول الغزيين الى الاراضي المصرية دون استئذان حرام شرعاً ؟ 

في الماضي تم عزل مصر من جامعة الدول العربية عندما قام السادات بابرام اتفاق كامب ديفد ، باعتبارها خيانه عظمى لا تُغتفر 
و الان يقوم حسني مبارك بشد الوثاق على أهل غزة كي تنجح اسرائيل في تحقيق أهدافها من القتل و التدمير 

فمن المنطقي إذا ان نسمع بعد زمن ليس ببعيد أن الجيش المصري يجتاح قطاع غزة ، ربما لأن حماس أصبحت تهدد الأمن القومي المصري ، أو لأي سبب كان ، فالازهر الشريف جاهز لأي فتوى مستعجلة !! 

[/align]

----------


## تيتو

شكراً الك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

(علمني أبي أن فلسطين، كل فلسطين عربية
وأن دماء الأحرار من أجل القدس هدية
وأن الصمت كل الصمت خيانة عربية)

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

منذ يومين ونحن نتابع كمشاهدين حركة اسطول الحرية عبر الاعلام العربي وكلنا نتمنى نجاح مهمة هؤلاء الابطال وهي بالفعل نجحت فسقوط الشهداء ليس مجاني وهذا دليل على الأزمة الداخلية والخارجية التي تعيشها اسرائيل فهي تتخبط بكافة الاتجاهات وهي تنتقل من فشل الى فشل اكبر وآخرها مؤتمر مراجعة المعاهدة الدولية الذي طالب اسرائيل بالاسم بفتح منشآتها النووية واخضاعها للتفتيش وجعل الشرق الاوسط منطقة خالية من السلاح النووي وقبلها الكشف عن ملابسات برنامجها النووي وتعاونها مع حكومة جنوب افريقيا العنصرية اما اليوم فهي امام هزيمة انسانية بامتياز وبالتالي المطلوب من المجتمع الدولي فتح ميناء غزة ومطارها وبسيادة فلسطينية كاملة بعد رفع الحصار وليس الاكتفاء بالادانة عبر مجلس الامن وفرض عقوبات دولية على كافة السفن والبضائع المتجهة الى اسرائيل طبعا قد تكون هذه المطالب غير واقعية حاليا ولكن العالم يتغير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
 



ما حدث امس هو جريمة انسانية..بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معنى
ما حدث امس هو:

جريمة تضاف الى جرائم الصهاينة 
ومعركة تضاف الى معارك المقاومة
وشهداء اُضيفو إلى شهداء معركة الفرقان

هل ستكون ردة الفعل العربي والأسلامي خصوصاً.. والعالم عموماً 
هي فك الحصار

يجب ان تكون هناك حملة دولية لمعاقبة اسرائيل على جرائمها 
ونحن العرب في المقدمة 

لتكون بداية لأنهاء حصار طال مليو ونصف المليون 
يكفينا الشجب والاستنكار ..
ويجب التحرك العملي لتسيير قوافل كبيره إلى غزه 

فهو الحل الأمثل للرد على هذه القرصنة الغاشمة

[/align]

----------

